# Dressage to music...ideas?



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Can anyone think of a good song to do dressage to ? :?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

When i was a counselor at my horse camp, there would be a show at the end of every week. Laura, the BO, would play God Bless America by Celion Dion.

Maybe some Beethoven music?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmm...Beethoven music is good. How about some instrumentals?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

First you have to figure out the tempo of your horses' strides at the walk, trot and canter, then listen to a whole schwackload of music (classical is preferred) and find one that matches the cadence. I'm sure you could talk to a few musicians in your area 
Or, if you want something more upbeat, listen to some more popular songs and find a few that match your horse's cadence.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

What do you think of Mambo number 5?! :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: <span style=*



moomoo said:


> Can anyone think of a good song to do dressage to ? :?


All depends on your horse's movement. Figure out what speed and rhythm you will need for each pace, then figure out the pattern of your test.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I woke up this morning with this song in my head, its been there all day...you can have it :lol: 
I can just see a horse moving to this. I love it, hope you do. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=2A2Jt4WOxN8


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Classical is more common but lately people have been doing anything and a mix of multiple things.

Example: This horse begins with the intro to Candyshop:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=nu_g0XfoDDw


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What level are you competing at? what is the routine like? what are you wanting to include in your test if you get the choice? You have videos so we can get ideas and view as to your horses tempo?


----------



## Mandyy (Jul 13, 2008)

a few ideas, 
1.pirates of the carribean 
2.4 minutes


----------

